# Am I Missing Something Here?



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## pbehn (Dec 18, 2020)

If you bought them you may be missing some grey cells upstairs.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2020)

Can we be honest here for just a minute? Jan...are you sure you wouldn't buy them if there was a thirteen on them?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting bit in the description of the second one: "Spares Or Repair".

Is the kit intact or was it pillaged for parts on a seperate build?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 18, 2020)

Every now and then I notice that a seller will post some pretty freaky prices. Postage is great though


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2021)

The seller know that it's a Hobbycraft, right? 🤨🤔

""Allison Engine"" P-51A Air Commandos, Hobby Craft,HC1712, 1:32 | eBay

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 18, 2021)

eBay have an automated buy it now price estimator. I put a bicycle frame on a few months back, nothing special just a bog standard aluminium touring frame. Buy it now came up with £2499.00. It was worth at the absolute most £200.00 and it sold for £161.00

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jan 18, 2021)

Steady Guys. You may be tempted by the Dark Side and go through the pile of unmade models. Then its one short step to money, sense of loss, guilt and depression.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jan 24, 2021)

Followed by a shopping spree to rebuild "the bare minimum".


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2021)

Revell Germany 1/32 Bf 109 G-10 “Hartmann” New Sealed #04888 | eBay


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2022)

Or, get it from here (direct from Japan) for a much better price.





__





Messerschmitt Bf109F-2 Ltd. Ed. | HLJ.com


Hasegawa's 1/32-scale F-2 variation of the venerable Bf109 fighter. Includes new windscreens, oil cooler, supercharger intake and cowl section to properly represent these areas of the F-2. decals are given for two aircraft of III./JG2 Kommandeur Hauptmann Hans "Assi" Hahn and the aircraft of...




www.hlj.com





I haven't bought anything from eBay in years.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2022)

Somebody figured either you or Don would buy it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2022)

Damn metric system


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Somebody figured either you or Don would buy it.



I might be slow (shut up Terry), I'm not stupid....I think! 🤨🤔😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

